# MattB's Mundane, Morbid, yet Magically Mischievous, Mansion



## MattB (Jun 4, 2018)

I freely admit that, in a fit of pique, I had my old private blog thread here deleted. However, I'm finding it hard to balance my desire to post here at Dims more often, with a lack of desire of posting more than twice in a row in the same thread. So, in a blatant ripoff of Dwes and ODFFA's threads, I'll be posting random thoughts here.

To wit...

My house hunting escapades have increased, and I'm getting pretty good at deciphering the "real" story of each house behind the realtor's descriptions. (For example: "handyman's dream" is an instant no-go for me.)

This one, however, has me concerned that either the house is issuing a cry for help, or is haunted and is trying to lure me in.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 4, 2018)

It sounds like it's worth a look. You might want to take along a bottle of holy water, though, just in case.


----------



## MattB (Jun 4, 2018)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> It sounds like it's worth a look. You might want to take along a bottle of holy water, though, just in case.



This is wise. It's entirely possible that the house's endgame is to eat the humans.


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 5, 2018)

I like the promotional video they made for the house.


----------



## MattB (Jun 5, 2018)

A home with "character", your family will just die when you see this waterfront property.


----------



## MattB (Jun 6, 2018)

Speaking of houses, apparently my current home has figured out the move is happening and is trying to get back at me. There are two lights that need replacing ($), the back deck started sinking on one side ($$), and right now I'm waiting for a crew to show up to replace the AC unit that kicked it last week. ($$$)

Add all that to the windows that were replaced last month ($$$$), and I'm now keen to find out what it has planned for me next.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 6, 2018)

It’s trying to tell you to stay! Probably figures if you spend enough you won’t be able to buy another house!


----------



## MattB (Jun 6, 2018)

That seems to be the plan. 

It’s amazing the things you notice around the house when you plan to sell.


----------



## MattB (Jun 10, 2018)

So, it appears that I will have to build an entirely new deck before I list my house. Of course.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 10, 2018)

MattB said:


> So, it appears that I will have to build an entirely new deck before I list my house. Of course.
> 
> View attachment 130356


I have sold 3 houses that were mine and helped sell the on my late Love had purchased. It is absolutely Murphy’s law that shit will happen. Good luck with the Deck and repairs. I am known for having the worst luck in real estate!!!!!!!!!! I am hexed or jinxed or damned when it comes to real estate.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 11, 2018)

I like the subtle signs on listings

Within walking distance to three schools! (you like screaming ankle biters, yeah?)
Hospital at your doorstop! (for all the old people dying in the neighborhood)
Hop on the TTC bus to go anywhere downtown! (you mean hop on the bus, then another bus, then the streetcar to the subway to get anywhere downtown?)

Good luck on repairs...they suck


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 11, 2018)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I like the subtle signs on listings
> 
> Within walking distance to three schools! (you like screaming ankle biters, yeah?)
> Hospital at your doorstop! (for all the old people dying in the neighborhood)
> ...



Lol!! That last one made me think of one of my favorites, when listings advertise a house as being "minutes from X" and you know they are like 75 minutes from X!!


----------



## MattB (Jun 11, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> I have sold 3 houses that were mine and helped sell the on my late Love had purchased. It is absolutely Murphy’s law that shit will happen. Good luck with the Deck and repairs. I am known for having the worst luck in real estate!!!!!!!!!! I am hexed or jinxed or damned when it comes to real estate.



I have a general "handiness" to fixing things around the house, but decks/AC/windows, etc. are beyond my skills. I did have a minor stroke of luck this weekend, as my neighbours (The Gruesomes) actually cleaned up and landscaped their backyard for the first time in years. I'm 100% confident they didn't do it on my behalf, but it will make things look better when I show MY house. It was an eyesore, to put it mildly.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> I like the subtle signs on listings
> 
> Within walking distance to three schools! (you like screaming ankle biters, yeah?)
> Hospital at your doorstop! (for all the old people dying in the neighborhood)
> ...



Much like "handyman's dream", saying a basement is a "blank canvas, awaiting your touch" is a fancy way of saying you do not currently have a basement.


----------



## MattB (Jun 12, 2018)

I had an epiphany today. Beatles lyrics are really deep.

You say "Yes", I say "No".
You say "Stop" and I say "Go, go, go".
Oh no.
You say "Goodbye" and I say "Hello, hello, hello".
I don't know why you say "Goodbye", I say "Hello, hello, hello".
I don't know why you say goodbye, I say hello.
I say "High", you say "Low".
You say "Why?" And I say "I don't know".
Oh no.
You say "Goodbye" and I say "Hello, hello, hello".
I don't know why you say "Goodbye", I say "Hello, hello, hello".
(Hello, goodbye, hello, goodbye. Hello, goodbye.)
I don't know why you say "Goodbye", I say "Hello".
(Hello, goodbye, hello, goodbye. Hello, goodbye. Hello, goodbye.)
Why, why, why, why, why, why, do you
Say "Goodbye, goodbye, bye, bye".
Oh no.
You say "Goodbye" and I say "Hello, hello, hello".
I don't know why you say "Goodbye", I say "Hello, hello, hello".
I don't know why you say "Goodbye", I say "Hello".
You say "Yes", I say "No".
(I say "Yes", but I may mean "No").
You say "Stop", I say "Go, go, go".
(I can stay still it's time to go).
Oh, oh no.
You say "Goodbye" and I say "Hello, hello, hello".
I don't know why you say "Goodbye", I say "Hello, hello, hello".
I don't know why you say "Goodbye", I say "Hello, hello, hello".
I don't know why you say "Goodbye", I say "Hello-wow, oh. Hello".
Hela, heba, helloa. Hela, heba, helloa. Hela, heba, helloa.
Hela, heba, helloa. (Hela.) Hela, heba, helloa. Hela, heba, helloa.
Hela, heba, helloa. Hela, heba, helloa. Hela, heba, helloa.

Really makes one think.


----------



## MattB (Jun 17, 2018)

Just some random thoughts on a hot day.

I can't seem to get rid of any books. I tried to sell some off recently, but I really don't even feel like donating any of them. So, they are all coming with me. I'm sure the movers I hire will be used to moving boxes of books, but I really wanted to streamline everything.

I bit the bullet, and ordered my first DSLR camera. I'm, admittedly, terrible at taking pictures. However, I've always wanted to learn how to do photography right, so this will be my next hobby. I wanted something more than just using my smartphone. 

I love learning new skills, but I wish I could just focus on one thing and get super-good at it.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 18, 2018)

Ditch the books!!!!!!!!! After three moves I found boxes of books from the first move. Get rid of them before they breed!!!


----------



## MattB (Jun 18, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Ditch the books!!!!!!!!! After three moves I found boxes of books from the first move. Get rid of them before they breed!!!



But...I think I love them.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 19, 2018)

MattB said:


> But...I think I love them.


They gather dust, are heavy, and I think they are a conduit for all that is evil! I swear.... noooooo get rid of the books and all your old Tupperware and butter tubs! Buy new! You’ll thank me


----------



## Tad (Jun 19, 2018)

Step away from the Tupperware, and nobody will get hurt.

(Cheap plastic containers? Sure, toss 'em. But the real deal? That stuff is amazing and last forever.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 19, 2018)

Tad said:


> Step away from the Tupperware, and nobody will get hurt.
> 
> (Cheap plastic containers? Sure, toss 'em. But the real deal? That stuff is amazing and last forever.


Noooooooo I absolutely believe that the old Tupperware was responsible for all of the evil since 2000. Go with glass much safer!


----------



## Tad (Jun 19, 2018)

But without tupperware, where would I store the hearts of my enemies? Errr, I mean how would I bring my yoghurt to work?

++++++++++++++++++

On other topics, Matt, how about those Sens? (Insert facepalm emoji here)


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## MattB (Jun 19, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Noooooooo I absolutely believe that the old Tupperware was responsible for all of the evil since 2000. Go with glass much safer!



Fun Fact: My late Mom paid for our trip to Florida in 1979 by selling Tupperware. The trade off was we had to visit Tupperware head office during the trip. (There are pics.)



Tad said:


> But without tupperware, where would I store the hearts of my enemies? Errr, I mean how would I bring my yoghurt to work?
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++
> 
> On other topics, Matt, how about those Sens? (Insert facepalm emoji here)



Painful on every level, and we have to trust them to sign or trade Karl. New owner needed, stat!


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 19, 2018)

MattB said:


> Fun Fact: My late Mom paid for our trip to Florida in 1979 by selling Tupperware. The trade off was we had to visit Tupperware head office during the trip. (There are pics.)




Didn't happen without the pics as proof! And did you know a human head will fit in a TW lettuce keeper?


----------



## MattB (Jun 19, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Didn't happen without the pics as proof! And *did you know a human head will fit in a TW lettuce keeper*?



You're right!


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 19, 2018)

MattB said:


> You're right!
> 
> View attachment 130445


Love it!!!!!!!!! 

The book and subsequent movie Crazy in Alabama, one of the characters kills her husband then carries his head around in a lettuce keeper


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 21, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> They gather dust, are heavy, and I think they are a conduit for all that is evil! I swear.... noooooo get rid of the books and all your old Tupperware and butter tubs! Buy new! You’ll thank me



You say they are heavy like that's a bad thing.


----------



## MattB (Jun 25, 2018)

I've been trying to get used to my new camera. I'm actually pleased with the relative difficulty of it compared to using a smartphone, so it's keeping my interest piqued as I learn how to use it. Here's the thing though. I have no idea what to photograph. 

I figured since I live near a huge nature trail, it should be an easy thing to head out there and find plenty of scenery and wildlife. Not so much. It turns out my beloved trail is actually quite boring. I did have a chance encounter with a deer, but by the time I got the camera ready and focused, it had made it's way underneath some trees. I still tried to zoom in and capture it, but it didn't really work out. After further review, the deer wasn't even looking my way so I essentially photographed the back of it's head.


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2018)

MattB said:


> I've been trying to get used to my new camera. I'm actually pleased with the relative difficulty of it compared to using a smartphone, so it's keeping my interest piqued as I learn how to use it. Here's the thing though. I have no idea what to photograph.
> 
> I figured since I live near a huge nature trail, it should be an easy thing to head out there and find plenty of scenery and wildlife. Not so much. It turns out my beloved trail is actually quite boring. I did have a chance encounter with a deer, but by the time I got the camera ready and focused, it had made it's way underneath some trees. I still tried to zoom in and capture it, but it didn't really work out. After further review, the deer wasn't even looking my way so I essentially photographed the back of it's head.
> 
> View attachment 130504


Critters know when you pull out a camera, I swear.

But nice trees!


----------



## MattB (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm really trying to resist commenting on the weather, buuuuut...it feels like 109F with the humidity in Ottawa right now, and has been blazing hot for days. The heat wave breaks tonight, and I'm hoping for a classic thunderstorm to finish it off. The lawn died a few days ago, and everything is bone dry.

No progress on the move, just a lot of small things getting done around the house. New lighting fixtures went in last week.

I'm also back on Red Bull, and it's good.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 6, 2018)

I’m further south and it still feels like an arm pit here. So humid you feel like you are trying to breath underwater. Good luck attracting some rain!


----------



## MattB (Jul 6, 2018)

We didn’t get the storm like we were supposed to. The humidity broke, and it was delightfully cool today, but it looks like we’ll have to wait a few more days for rain. My yard is like straw. 

Plus, the heat is coming back this weekend. As a winter-hater, I won’t over complain. Still, it just underscores how great spring and fall are up here.


----------



## MattB (Jul 10, 2018)

I have no problem admitting that this pleases me greatly.

http://bloody-disgusting.com/music/...st-boys-releases-first-solo-album-blood-reed/


----------



## MattB (Jul 16, 2018)

So I've had my eye on a few activity trackers and sports watches. Since today is Prime Day, I decided to wait to see if any went on sale. Sure enough, there was a nice deal on the Garmin Vivosport watch. So I, casually mind you. added it and a few other items to my cart after 3pm and checked out with no problem whatsoever. Yet, apparently, I may be one of the few people who actually got an order through as Amazon's site has apparently crashed.

This gives me a few thoughts. First, how the heck does Amazon not have servers to handle one of their busiest days? Second, why would this cause a panic as I'm seeing on Twitter right now? If I didn't get my purchase done, I'd just wait for later. Or, forget the damn thing. It's like those Black Friday brawl videos. No sale is worth that, or am I missing something?


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 16, 2018)

You and your damned common sense! You know that’s not how this works. That’s not how any of this commercialization thing works!!


----------



## MattB (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of the Instant Pot, but I find it hard to believe anyone urgently needs one RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Tad (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey, when you need your consumer dopamine hit, you need your hit. Who wants to wait hours in anxiety and low level depression before washing it all away with sweet satis
faction of a dollar well spent?


----------



## MattB (Jul 17, 2018)

Amazon Prime Day #2: I ordered a DNA test. I'm not anticipating any surprise results, but I guess you never know. It will take 6-8 weeks to get the results once I send back the kit.

I'm hoping there some Viking in there somewhere.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 18, 2018)

The really nice thing is that Dims has the banner we can click and that way we can support Dims and get stuff without leaving the couch or putting on pants.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 21, 2018)

squeezablysoft said:


> The really nice thing is that Dims has the banner we can click and that way we can support Dims and get stuff without leaving the couch or putting on pants.


I have had my Amazon account since 1998 when they only sold books. I’ve done tons of shopping in my enderwear on the couch, epic amounts.


----------



## MattB (Jul 24, 2018)

That's been me the last few days, as I've slowly come to the realization that it may be easier to rent a place in TO in the short term rather than buy right away. I always told myself I'd never rent again, but it seems like the quickest option to get down there and settled while dealing with selling my current house. It's such a tricky situation to be in right now, and we are also looking at possibly buying a new build, which wouldn't be ready until next year anyways. 

Here's the thing. It's July and hot right now, but any further delays could mean not moving until the snow flies. Up here, that's a risky prospect considering it's a move 4 hours away, not to mention it would be harder to sell this place in the winter. (Flails arms wildly)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 24, 2018)

MattB said:


> Here's the thing. It's July and hot right now, but any further delays could mean not moving until the snow flies. Up here, that's a risky prospect considering it's a move 4 hours away, not to mention it would be harder to sell this place in the winter. (Flails arms wildly)



Don't worry too much about timing your move. As a former traveling man, I can tell you from experience that this is a law of nature: every move must occur on either the hottest or the coldest day of the year.


----------



## MattB (Jul 25, 2018)

I fear you're probably right.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 25, 2018)

Yep, I think every move my family has ever made has been during the heat of summer (granted summer is like 18 months long here in Florida but still). Except that time we moved right around the (winter) holidays. Idk about the buyer's market, but I know as a renter the summer is when most of the rental properties become available, with a significantly smaller availability happening around the end of the year. Probably has a lot to do with families not wanting to move and make their kids switch schools in the middle of the school year.


----------



## MattB (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm sure people have seen me mention I have sleep issues. From apnea, to insomnia, to paralysis, I've had it all. One constant over the years has been full technicolour, big budget dreams. Last night, I had a dream so bizarre that I texted a buddy the story first thing in the morning so I wouldn't forget it. I quote...

"Inexplicable dream last night. I was acting on a CBC sketch comedy show in the mid-1970's. It was called the, get this, Johnny Bucyk Show. It was filmed live in what looked to be Union Station. I was frustrated the whole time because I had no script. One sketch involved me going to a bar, ordering a drink, and the bartender drinks it. The only line I remember. "This guy is CRAZY!" Another sketch, four of us are robbing a store, two of us are using bad sycophantic German accents. "They havingen no moneyen!" I whisper to the other guy... "This show really needs a script."

I've had Toronto on the brain lately, so I guess that part makes sense. Not sure why Bruins legend Johnny Bucyk had a sketch show though.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 28, 2018)

I'd love to get texts like that first thing in the morning. I'd read them over a cup of coffee like a daily devotional. Awesome way to greet the day.


----------



## Tad (Jul 28, 2018)

That is a pretty amazing dream, but somehow I could totally imagine this show having happened.


----------



## MattB (Jul 28, 2018)

ODFFA said:


> I'd love to get texts like that first thing in the morning. I'd read them over a cup of coffee like a daily devotional. Awesome way to greet the day.



My buddy didn’t find it as amusing as I did. I think once I start texting him these regularly he’ll come around. 



Tad said:


> That is a pretty amazing dream, but somehow I could totally imagine this show having happened.



I know, right? That was my thought. Right down to the hacky sketch premises. It was disturbingly believable.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 28, 2018)

I’ve been having dreams centered on cruise ships. Quite weird, different ships, but always a crazy chase and get lost on massive cruise ships. I might need a vacation.


----------



## MattB (Jul 29, 2018)

My neighbour, locally renowned for yelling for her cats at both midnight and 6am, just told the squirrels in the backyard to shut-up.

They did.


----------



## Tad (Jul 29, 2018)

MattB said:


> My neighbour, locally renowned for yelling for her cats at both midnight and 6am, just told the squirrels in the backyard to shut-up.
> 
> They did.


Well, they wouldn't want her to call the cats in on them now, would they?


----------



## MattB (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm a chronic Facebook disabler. I'll shut down my account frequently, usually when I feel I'm on there too much or it irritates me unnecessarily. I was just about to disable my account yet again, but decided against it. I kind of feel like staying there and watching it die slowly.

I know, I know...it probably won't be another Myspace. But still...it seems to be headed in that direction.


----------



## MattB (Aug 10, 2018)

Does anyone else watch 90-Day Fiance? I mean, have you seen this??


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 11, 2018)

I don’t know about chronic since this is the first time, but I pulled the plug on both FB and IG about a month ago. I’m social media-free and really digging it.


----------



## MattB (Aug 11, 2018)

Facebook seems to be intent on wrecking itself. Not that I necessarily care, something else would take it's place I'm sure. I just think it's super annoying how the algorithm works. I won't see posts from people I communicate with frequently, especially family. It makes no sense.

Also, when I 'like' a page, it means I want to see their posts. I don't see anything from some pages. When I ran my band pages on there, out of 500 people that liked one page they would show it to 5-10 people. You basically had to pay to boost your posts to get it into the timeline. I decided to shut them all down, and just keep my 'label' page open.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 11, 2018)

MattB said:


> Does anyone else watch 90-Day Fiance? I mean, have you seen this??



Yes 90 Day Fin! It is a dumpster fire with a side order of Jerry Springer - Love it


----------



## MattB (Aug 11, 2018)

It's so hard to look away.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 11, 2018)

MattB said:


> It's so hard to look away.


Have you started watching the new season? Yeah like a train wreck


----------



## MattB (Aug 11, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Have you started watching the new season? Yeah like a train wreck



As I assume women always mail bits of umbilical cord to men they met on a karaoke app, it's off to a slow start.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 12, 2018)

The good ol gal from Georgia is the one I’m just cringing about!!!! 

Did you see the last season with the guy that is going into the middle of the rainforest for his gal? It shows how in-depth bat shit crazy this guy is! He seems almost normal this season.


----------



## MattB (Aug 12, 2018)

I thought running away, and leaving her to get machete-mugged, was a nice touch. Very romantic.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 12, 2018)

Swimming in the river was kinda cool!


----------



## MattB (Aug 13, 2018)

Ladies and Gentlemen, meet my first cellular telephone.


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 14, 2018)

It's so.... _cute! _My grandmother still uses her Nokia something-something-ten. I love how durable those things are.


----------



## MattB (Aug 14, 2018)

I forgot I still had it, it was buried underneath some old files. I'm not going to try and revive it, but the only thing broken on it is the antenna. (!)


----------



## MattB (Aug 14, 2018)

I just finished re-watching The Office on Netflix. It's as good as I remember it, with a few exceptions in the later seasons. Today, however, I clicked on a YouTube video that had the theory that Toby was actually the Scranton Strangler. It was actually quite convincing, and I even saw another video that had the same theory. Now I want to watch it again to look for clues. 

Is anyone else a fan of the show? My mind is a little blown right now.

Edit: Start this video at 8 minutes to get the Toby theory.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 15, 2018)

MattB said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, meet my first cellular telephone.
> 
> View attachment 130859


I heard they were relaunching a similar model.


----------



## MattB (Sep 3, 2018)

Ladies and Gentlemen, meet my second cellular telephone.




The moving boxes are starting to pile up, and the procrastination is finally at an end. The house goes on the market this Thursday...! Still haven't secured a place down there, but that should be done relatively soon. I may have an interview for a position down there shortly, so no turning back now!

I mentioned this in the Netflix thread, but watch "Disenchantment" if you get a chance. I loved it.


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 3, 2018)

There was nothing better than slamming that phone shut. Almost as good as slamming down a land line. This whole end call thing is just not the same


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 3, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> I’ve been having dreams centered on cruise ships. Quite weird, different ships, but always a crazy chase and get lost on massive cruise ships. I might need a vacation.


I have never been inside a cruise ship. I saw a few of them years ago when I was able to go to the city of San Juan. 

Seen them from the outside, made me feel like I am seeing a giant starship from Star Trek or Battlestar Galactica!!!


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 3, 2018)

Colonial Warrior said:


> I have never been inside a cruise ship. I saw a few of them years ago when I was able to go to the city of San Juan.
> 
> Seen them from the outside, made me feel like I am seeing a giant starship from Star Trek or Battlestar Galactica!!!


They are like a cross between a galactic starship and a Vegas casino.... but with more people!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 4, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> They are like a cross between a galactic starship and a Vegas casino.... but with more people!


Yeah!!! You're right, DragonFly!!! Cool imagination!!!


----------



## MattB (Sep 7, 2018)

The "For Sale" sign goes up today. Freaky!

I've lived at this address longer than anywhere else I've lived, so it's bittersweet. Now that this is a go, I'm hoping for a quick sale so I can get out of here.


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 12, 2018)

MattB said:


> The "For Sale" sign goes up today. Freaky!
> 
> I've lived at this address longer than anywhere else I've lived, so it's bittersweet. Now that this is a go, I'm hoping for a quick sale so I can get out of here.


Best wishes, big step but it can be fun


----------



## Tad (Sep 13, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Best wishes, big step but it can be fun


Good luck Matt -- with the sale and the emotions.


----------



## MattB (Sep 23, 2018)

House sold two weeks to the day we listed it...!

Here's a brief recap of how my weekend started. 

-4pm on Friday: Deal is done and I get to put the "SOLD" sign out front.
-5pm on Friday (Approximately): *F3 tornado hits the city*. **
-8am on Saturday: Drive to GTA to look at houses
-4pm on Saturday: After looking at 10(!) places, make a lease offer.
-9pm on Saturday: Arrive back home, sleep for 10 hours.
-Sunday: Totally bagged, waiting for confirmation of lease.

Criminy!

**Our area of the city got hit by the storm, and we only lost power for about 9-10 hours. The actual tornado struck about 20 minutes north of here, and it looks like there's similar destruction 5 minutes south of us. To call it lucky is an understatement. There are still parts of the city without power.

Tad: How did your neighbourhood make out?


----------



## Tad (Sep 23, 2018)

Matt, glad you missed the paths of destruction! 

We lost power at about six on Friday -- I was still at work, and lost power just minutes after my wife had texted me about losing it at home. Getting home was fun because Prince of Wales was blocked by downed hydro lines just north of Collonade (I could see several snapped poles there, and a number of uprooted trees). Detouring along Collonade we had to weave around tree branches (I stopped to pull a few off the road, and someone with a pick up had just dragged a major limb off to the grass), but north of there the only issues were from all the traffic lights being out.

We got power back Saturday afternoon. But a lot of our neighborhood still doesn't (north side of Wellington mostly doesn't, south side mostly does)

So no real damage or loss for us, I really feel for the people who had houses ripped apart by tornadoes though!


----------



## MattB (Sep 23, 2018)

I freely admit to being unconvinced by the tornado alert they sent to the phones. This was the third time that they’ve done it, and I was beginning to feel it was a “Chicken Little” thing until the clouds started churning. Once the photos and videos of the damage started showing up online, I couldn’t believe how lucky our area of town was. 

When I left for Toronto in the morning, not a single traffic light was functioning. I was so surprised that over 12 hours later as I returned to Ottawa, that all of them were still off. As bad as I knew it was the night before, I had no idea the full scale until I got back to town again and paid attention to the news. 

I had real mixed emotions about leaving Ottawa before this happened. Now I feel downright awful. It’s like I’m jumping ship.


----------



## Tad (Sep 24, 2018)

Overnight they got almost all of the traffic lights back up -- man those crews must be tired, but they are doing incredible work 

And I also totally ignored the tornado alert, other than rolling my eyes.


----------



## LizzieJones (Sep 24, 2018)

Tad said:


> And I also totally ignored the tornado alert, other than rolling my eyes.



I think we all do that. Tornadoes are so rare up here.


----------



## MattB (Sep 24, 2018)

LizzieJones said:


> I think we all do that. Tornadoes are so rare up here.



So true, and yet we got two at the same time. Nuts!


----------



## MattB (Sep 26, 2018)

Uhhh...make that *6 confirmed tornadoes* last Friday. WTF!

Also, we confirmed our lease on the new place on Monday. I'm hoping to book the movers today after I get the last quotes. Bittersweet, but exciting.


----------



## Tad (Sep 28, 2018)

Sometimes it is good to move ...


----------



## MattB (Oct 2, 2018)

I had a follow up appointment at the sleep clinic yesterday afternoon. Parking at the hospital during the day is usually a pain, and this was no different, but the reward for having the last spot on the roof was a great view of the city. I would have taken more pictures, but a bee decided to attack me.


----------



## MattB (Oct 3, 2018)

_It's the most wonderful time of the year!

_


----------



## MattB (Oct 9, 2018)

Just over one week until the full move. I've been back and forth between the old and new places a couple of times to move a few things ahead of time. I've run into some interesting hiccups along the way. The new house is in a brand new subdivision, and there are barely any neighbours. Canada Post recognizes the address, but there's no neighbourhood mail box yet. The municipality doesn't recognize the address, so I have no idea when garbage pick up is, if at all. This should all make for an interesting first few weeks.

Went for, possibly, my last hike through the trails near my old house. You know, just a typical Ottawa October day in the mid-30's with the humidity...?


----------



## Tad (Oct 11, 2018)

That was crazy weather!

Also, gorgeous pic 


Good luck with the full move.


----------



## MattB (Oct 18, 2018)

This was my activity tracker from yesterday. 

Dims, I’m in pain right now. Wednesday was move out day, and I was still packing things when the movers were working. Right now, I’m sitting in the empty new house waiting for the cable guy to show up (“between 9-12 am”, of course), and the movers will be here by noon to dump everything off. Then the unpacking begins...several days from now. 

Calgon, take me away!


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2018)

Good luck, and may the Advil be with you!


----------



## MattB (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm finally settled in the new house. The area is actually way nicer than I expected it would be, and even though the new place is in a brand-spanking new subdivision there's a very charming, old "downtown" nearby. I can't believe I'm saying this, but I like it here so far.

I still miss Ottawa though. Anywhere you go in Ontario most places are similar in some ways, but living in the Capital had a different feel to it. It's a really underrated city, and a great place to live.

I've yet to find a decent pizza in the GTA though. How can an area with this many people suck so bad at pizza? HOW??


----------



## Tad (Nov 13, 2018)

MattB said:


> I'm finally settled in the new house. The area is actually way nicer than I expected it would be, and even though the new place is in a brand-spanking new subdivision there's a very charming, old "downtown" nearby. I can't believe I'm saying this, but I like it here so far.
> 
> I still miss Ottawa though. Anywhere you go in Ontario most places are similar in some ways, but living in the Capital had a different feel to it. It's a really underrated city, and a great place to live.
> 
> I've yet to find a decent pizza in the GTA though. How can an area with this many people suck so bad at pizza? HOW??


Glad it is working out. Are you in Makham, near unionville, by any chance? (My brother used to live in that area, and unionvUnio surprised me with how nice it was)

As for pizza, i don't know if this is the issue or not, but something I'd noticed ... Ottawa seems to be unique-ish in that most local places put the cheese on top of the other toppings and would really cook the cheese. I've not ffound that elsewhere, and missed it when in southern Ontario. Give me the Collonade or Bella Vista or any of many old pizza joints up here!


----------



## MattB (Nov 13, 2018)

I don't know if I can handle the fast pace of the big city...


----------



## MattB (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm not really seeing any Black Friday deals worth punching someone for. A few slaps, and maybe a wedgie or two, but that's it.


----------



## MattB (Dec 8, 2018)

Hallmark Christmas movies should be experimented with as a potential form of torture.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 8, 2018)

What do you mean, _potential_?


----------



## MattB (Jan 30, 2019)

Just checking in. I technically check in to Dims often, but I just haven't been in the mood to post anything. I'm sure I'm doing interesting things, I mean I don't FEEL bored, I just haven't bothered typing anything.

I'm two months in to lifting weights again, and today was the first day I flaked on it. It's too damn cold, and I'm not training for anything other than life enhancement anyways. I thought I'd drop more weight with the gym, but I'm up 10 pounds. I assume that's muscle.

I think I'm healthy...!


----------



## MattB (Mar 13, 2019)

I recently installed a Ring doorbell. Today, I discovered I could change the door chime sound to a turkey gobbling.

So there's that.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 14, 2019)

MattB said:


> I don't know if I can handle the fast pace of the big city...
> 
> View attachment 131374



LOL You'd be overwhelmed in Hamilton.


----------



## MattB (Mar 19, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> LOL You'd be overwhelmed in Hamilton.



I've only been to the Hammer a couple of times, and I can't say I was overwhelmed or underwhelmed. I was pretty much just whelmed.

Also, this motto has been vexing me ever since I moved to Durham Region.




I'm quite amazed at how awful downtown Oshawa is, for starters.

I accepted a new job position yesterday, just waiting on the contract to make it official. It's going to require me to drive around Toronto, including downtown, so that's not a great thing but overall the job looks to be an excellent opportunity. The company I'll be working for will be opening a location in the Hammer by this summer, so I look forward to more whelm. I also get to drive to the paradise city known as Guelph once a month. Exciting!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 19, 2019)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 26, 2019)

Comgrats on the new job!

I'm wondering how I missed this column earlier - especially with the discussion of last September's tornadoes in Ottawa, one of which touched down just 400 m north of our house.


----------



## MattB (Mar 26, 2019)

Damn that was close! 

It was such a surreal experience, I still can't believe it happened.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 17, 2019)

MattB said:


> Damn that was close!
> 
> It was such a surreal experience, I still can't believe it happened.


If it weren't for the downed trees and damaged houses I see everyday while walking the dog, I'd think it wasn't real too.

But all those bare tree trunks in the Arlington Woods and Bruce Pit are stark evidence of the raw power of an F2 Tornado. 

But for the grace of god, there go I....


----------



## MattB (May 5, 2019)

The new job is amazing, and a massive challenge. I'm literally writing the manuals for the company. It has gone from a smallish family business to a smallish chain, so my job is to reorganize it almost from scratch. I really feel like I have a chance to leave my mark on something. It's a neat situation.

Unfortunately though, it means another move will happen this year as it makes more sense to move to the west GTA. Right now I have to drive an hour to the head office, and my closest stores are 45 minutes away.

I'm a little impressed with how quickly I got used to driving here, but it's still super annoying.


----------

